
W3C DRM appeal fails, votes kept secret – Network World - Jerry2
https://www.networkworld.com/article/3225456/internet/w3c-drm-appeal-fails-votes-kept-secret.html
======
hysan
His zealousness aside, it's worth reading the two updates and listening to his
video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h94ZKGVg-B8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h94ZKGVg-B8))
as it adds extra information about how the appeals process, vote, and eventual
press release proceeded.

